# Walking Dead



## Wendy (Apr 4, 2016)

Anyone watch it? Son and I have watched it from the beginning. Hubby only got into it last year. Sixth season finale was last night.....oh my gosh. So for those of you who watch....who met 'lucille'? :sob::sob::sob::sob:


----------



## troy (Apr 4, 2016)

According to the comics, glen, she loses him before becoming leader of hilltop


----------



## Wendy (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes it is Glenn in the comic but the shows writers suggest that they may go a different direction by killing off one of the other main characters. I think it may be Abraham or Daryl if it's not Glenn. We have to wait until October to find out now....:viking::viking::viking:


----------



## troy (Apr 4, 2016)

I may stop watching it, the director keeps killing off main characters, to me it's very offputting to identify with a character for a season or two then they get killed, I'm pissed off with carols disposition and etc.... I think the directors could do better


----------



## Heather (Apr 4, 2016)

I watch(ed). Haven't been able to get into this season, though. Have it all downloaded but only watched episodes 1 & 2 so far.


----------



## karategirl73 (Apr 5, 2016)

Troy I totally agree with you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 5, 2016)

Always looking for my next Netflix binge. Should I consider this a recommendation?

For those of you who don't like killing off main characters, don't ever watch (or read) Game of Thrones.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 5, 2016)

PaphMadMan said:


> For those of you who don't like killing off main characters, don't ever watch (or read) Game of Thrones.



Make Westeros Great Again!
(http://breakingt.com/products/make-westeros-great-again?rfsn=207457.16c67)


----------



## Wendy (Apr 5, 2016)

PaphMadMan said:


> Always looking for my next Netflix binge. Should I consider this a recommendation?
> 
> For those of you who don't like killing off main characters, don't ever watch (or read) Game of Thrones.



Oh yes watch it but be sure to watch from the very first episode. 

Main characters need to be changed in long running series to keep a story going. Only so much can be done with the same cast year after year.


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 5, 2016)

I think it's an excellent show. I've watched every episode. I've purchased all the available Blu-rays, and I've gone back and binge-watched the entire show more than once. I like it that much.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 5, 2016)

I knew how it was going to end..pretty obvious and it was leaked out that it was going to be a cliffhanger..but dammit , I had to watch it anyway..so pissed with myself...should have waited to watch it when the new season started. But damn, the new villain....taking ******* to new level (for this show anyway)


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 5, 2016)

PaphMadMan said:


> For those of you who don't like killing off main characters, don't ever watch (or read) Game of Thrones.





Wendy said:


> Oh yes watch it but be sure to watch from the very first episode.
> 
> Main characters need to be changed in long running series to keep a story going. Only so much can be done with the same cast year after year.



Don't get me wrong, I love GoT and highly recommend it, and I started reading the books long before there was a television version. I've read them 3 times and watched it all twice to this point. Maybe TV audiences need a change in characters to stay interested, that is debatable, but fans of epic fantasy fiction like GoT are devoted to those central characters that carry the story through book after book after book. The major characters killed off in GoT was cause for much discussion when the books were new, but I think the truth is that the actual central characters (out of a huge number) are only revealed over time by their longevity - the "cripples and bastards and broken things" spoken of by one of those characters early in the story.

Sorry to highjack this Walking Dead thread. I have added it to my Netflix list.


----------



## abax (Apr 7, 2016)

Never watched it, but maybe I should. I'm an avid
OUTLANDER watcher and hooked until the last book is
finished...if ever. Wuh oh...I hacked the thread too.
Sorry Wendy!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 7, 2016)

Started Fear the Walking Dead last night..it has potential


----------



## Wendy (Apr 7, 2016)

ehanes7612 said:


> Started Fear the Walking Dead last night..it has potential



We started watching that one from the beginning too. Will watch the season premiere on Sunday....hoping they develop the characters fast enough to stay interested. First season was pretty good though so we'll probably stick with it.

On another note....has anyone seen Into the Badlands? It played last year on AMC. Just found out that it was renewed for a second season but won't air until next year. It was a fun show.

Angela...Walking Dead is pretty gory but it does have a good story line. There are far scarier things out there than zombies.....


----------



## abax (Apr 8, 2016)

Amen to that Wendy! Actually, I think zombies are more
funny than scary. Z with Brad Pitt was quite a nerve wracking movie...very tense.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2016)

I don't find any humor in zombies. with flesh eating bacteria and other wild diseases on the rise it could be only a matter of time!


----------



## Heather (Apr 8, 2016)

I liked Fear the Walking Dead. Will watch S2. 

Speaking of scarier. Anyone else watch Orphan Black?? So excited for season 4! Love that show!


----------

